# Prayers For My Wife Sandy



## markknx (Jan 5, 2016)

My wife had a very bad stroke on Sunday night, not from a block but from hemorrhaging in the brain. She is still in ICU and has a tube draining fluid from her brain. They have her heavily sedated do to the swelling so we have no idea of how bad the damage is. She is moving her left leg and arm, but not the right. Angiogram scheduled for tomorrow  to look at the blood vessel and see if it needs a coil to prevent further bleeding.

Thanks to all in advance
Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

sending love and hope from california.


----------



## markknx (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks Ulma.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 6, 2016)

we can chat in conversation if you'd like


----------



## mikey (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers sent, Mark. My best wishes for a full recovery for Sandy.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 6, 2016)

I offer my prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers done.
As you know it will be a while before neurological outcome is know.
Please remember that even though she is heavily sedated she may still hear and understand at least some of what is said in her presence. 
Please keep us posted. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Smithdoor (Jan 6, 2016)

I offer my prayers for you and your wife.

Dave


----------



## kvt (Jan 6, 2016)

We offer our prayers for both of you.   Just keeping  a positive attitude will help both of you.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers sent.


sent from somewhere in East Texas!


----------



## mcostello (Jan 6, 2016)

Gladly will remember You and Your wife in this time of need.


----------



## David S (Jan 6, 2016)

My sincere hope for a good outcome.  Prayers sent.

David


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers for a full & complete recovery.

_Dan


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers up

Mark, 
I know what you are going through. My wife had a ruptured aneurysm a about 6 months ago. She was in a coma for a 1 1/2 weeks and in the hospital for another 1 1/2 weeks when she came out of it. Luckily she back to normal with just a slight memory problem. She needs to make notes to remember stuff.
So I hope everything comes out ok for Sandy.

Bill


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 6, 2016)

You and your wife have our prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2016)

You have ours prayers from Connecticut also.

 "Billy G"


----------



## core-oil (Jan 6, 2016)

Prayers sent from Scotland for Sandy and you Mark,


----------



## fixit (Jan 6, 2016)

Praying for you & the wife


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 6, 2016)

I also will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

Please don't forget to take care of yourself during this trying time. All too often people will forsake their own well being for the sake of their spouse while in reality there is only so much that you can do for her at any given time. Be there for her, but don't forget to take care of YOU as well. You need to keep yourself strong for her, both physically and mentally. She will need you even more later than what she does right now.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jan 9, 2016)

For her, for you all of you -- this my greatest fear for myself, have survived some
little ones, I ,at least won't be missed, but as  the loss of  my wife tore me in half,
I. will donate some tears toward  your wife's life and return to you in function
and Love.....BLJHB.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 9, 2016)

Prayers from Tucson. I'm sorry your family is going through this. God bless and stay strong brother.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jan 9, 2016)

Mark, you and your wife are in my prayers...

Brian


----------



## chips&more (Jan 9, 2016)

So very sorry to hear. Praying for good news!


----------



## rc63 (Jan 9, 2016)

Prayers sent from Nevada. I wish you the best. Please take head of Terrywerm's post. God bless.
Bob Clark
Dayton Nv.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 9, 2016)

Praying for your wife and you.


----------



## TomKro (Jan 10, 2016)

Praying for your wife for a speedy recovery.
TomKro


----------



## bobl (Jan 10, 2016)

Wishing Sandy a speedy recovery 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## markknx (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you to all. The up date is not much has changed. Every time they try to back off the sedation she starts to shack or shiver, that makes the blood pressure go up. The blood pressure then makes the pressure in her head go up. So they have to turn the sedation back up. the bleed was very bad and the time lost getting her to a neurologist for a drain tube was a bit longer than one would hope. but she is strong willed and pretty young (53) so we are hopeful. But she may or may not wake, or wake as a person.

Thanks again for all your support
Mark


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 10, 2016)

Mark, thank you for updating us. I'm sure I speak for all here in hoping for the best outcome. 

Hang in there....she needs you.


----------



## markknx (Jan 10, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> I also will be keeping both of you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Please don't forget to take care of yourself during this trying time. All too often people will forsake their own well being for the sake of their spouse while in reality there is only so much that you can do for her at any given time. Be there for her, but don't forget to take care of YOU as well. You need to keep yourself strong for her, both physically and mentally. She will need you even more later than what she does right now.


Terry, Yes I will do my best. That is why I have been coming home for a good nights rest. and trying to keep my self in good spirits.

Mark


----------



## mcostello (Jan 12, 2016)

Just to reconfirm the power of prayer, Our Church has a young Lady that was diagnosed with Stage 4 breast cancer about 3-4 months ago. Looked bleak. Had all the chemotherapy and all that goes with it. Sunday it was announced that They scanned Her and determined that the Cancer has left Her body and They can not find any trace of it. She still had a double mastectomy as a precaution.


----------



## markknx (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi guys sorry no Updates for a while. She has been about the same. Only real good news is she showed a little movement in the right arm when pinched on her left. ( no I am not the fool that pinched her. I am a bit smarter than to pinch Sandy while she is asleep.) Thanks again for all the support guys, we really are the best forum on the web.

Mark


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 16, 2016)

markknx said:


> Hi guys sorry no Updates for a while. She has been about the same. Only real good news is she showed a little movement in the right arm when pinched on her left. ( no I am not the fool that pinched her. I am a bit smarter than to pinch Sandy while she is asleep.) Thanks again for all the support guys, we really are the best forum on the web.
> 
> Mark



Sounds like they wanted to see if she would respond without her being aware of it.  I hope whoever pinched her recovers soon.


----------



## MrFixIt (Jan 16, 2016)

Prayers sent!


----------



## markknx (Jan 24, 2016)

just a quick note to say thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. also to update on her status
. Sandy is moving slowly in the right direction. her eyes are open and she is looking around but only to her left. she smiles from time to time (although we do not know why)and squeezes our hands. She is still not really coherent. They will move her out of ICU to a extended stay medical facility. But this will be about 5 min from the house instead of 1 hour away. Will keep updating.

Mark


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 25, 2016)

Our prayers sent, and all our best to your wife and yourself. Sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Mike


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 25, 2016)

Mark, prayers for you and your wife. Glad to hear some positive news.


----------



## HMF (Jan 26, 2016)

Prayers are continuing. God bless you both.


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 26, 2016)

Still thinking about you and the wife. Hope all goes well. I know exactly what you are going through. I am glad my wife only came out of it with short term memory loss. But even getting to that point took a while. Our best to you and your wife.


----------



## markknx (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks again to all! Here is the update Sandy is still making small improvements, things like tracking to the right with her eyes, some small movement in her right arm. she also seems a little more alert. she will pucker for a kiss and give hugs. Today she was sitting in a recliner chair (medical type) She kept trying to get up out of the chair, that and remove the oxygen cup from her trachea tube. She also got moved Thur. to a Acute extended care Hospital 5 min. from the house. (not the 1hour 10min. drive to Loyola). This means I got a little me time in the shop this weekend. Seems the prayers are helping.

Thank you all again,
Mark


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 31, 2016)

All that's great news. 
The pucker and hugs is huge!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## markknx (Jan 31, 2016)

I sure think so Daryl.


----------



## mikey (Jan 31, 2016)

More prayers sent, Mark. Hang in there - sounds like she's making progress and the shorter trip to the facility is a major deal.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 31, 2016)

Good to hear encouraging news!


----------



## HMF (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad to hear good news...


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 1, 2016)

Glad to hear she is making some progress. As I said before it will take time and help from all involved. My wife and I will continue our prayers and hopes for you and Sandy as we know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## mcostello (Feb 12, 2016)

Any updates?


----------



## core-oil (Feb 12, 2016)

Mark,

We are still with Sandy & you in prayer, & glad to hear of some improvement, You hang in there, I have laso asked my daughter to put Sandy and you on her prayer list


----------



## markknx (Feb 27, 2016)

Sandy was moved to Rehabilitation Institute  of Chicago (RIC) this week. They are the best in the region I hear. she continues to show slow improvements in speech and mind and the body is just now getting a chance to move and regain strength. She is eating good. (feeding herself) she uses the big girl potty again with the help of family or staff. Her room has a great view of downtown Chicago, and the day room has a view of Lake MI. She is on the move through out the day with different therapies so that seems to make her a little happier than just laying in a bed all day.

Yes it is a little harder on the kids and myself having her back in the city (about 45 miles from home) and some people may say I am nuts for not requesting something closer, but she is worth getting the best for, and the kids and I will deal with the ride to get her the best care we can.

Thanks again to all.
Mark


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds encouraging. Stay strong!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 28, 2016)

Late comer to see this about YOur wife Sandy.  I am glad you brought her to the best people.  It sounds like she is making a lot of progress for only 6-7 weeks of recovery and therapy. 
My Mother had a stroke last year. She is doing very well now after months and months of therapy.  Attitude is everything- for Sandy and you and your family. 

Prayers from NNJ, and I will be keeping an eye here.  Peace


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mark, 
I am glad she is improving. Every little bit forward tends to give one more hope. I know because I have been there. I think the one thing that made me realize my wife would be ok is when a nurse asked her if she knew who I was. She looked straight at me and told the nurse I was some stalker who wouldn't leave the room. We all laughed when we realized she was joking.
Will still send prayers your way until Sandy is home though.

Bill


----------



## fixit (Feb 28, 2016)

praying for your wife, you & your family


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 28, 2016)

This is great news!!
It is increasingly demonstrated that early physical therapy and rehabilitation post stroke has profound results.
This phase and it's inconvenience will pay off long term. 
It was a great decision to go with aggressive PT!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Feb 28, 2016)

It is good to here that she is still improving.  IT may be slow but it is still improvement, Like Daryl said it will have profound results.   We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## markknx (Mar 20, 2016)

So if I can get this video to up load it will save a lot of words.





Thanks for all the prayer, as you can see they seem to be working.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 20, 2016)

I cant help but smile............and pray more!
Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## core-oil (Mar 22, 2016)

Mark,
It is good to know of Sandy's ongoing progress, the video of her walking progress is very encouraging, Kindest thoughts to you both 
Regards 

Core Oil.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 22, 2016)

You go girl. That's just great. Mike


----------



## markknx (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Guys sorry it has been so long since I have updated. Thanks so much for all the prayers. Sandy is home now and has been for a little over a month. I have got her settled in and she is doing well. She regained about 1/3 of her use of the right leg, but still next to no movement in the right arm. However she is taking it in stride. she is able to get up and down the stairs as long as someone is there in case she needs a hand. she can walk short distances with the use of a 4 prong cane again as long as someone is there. A couple of weeks ago I got her out on the motorcycle, she was so happy we've been out a few more times since. I will post the video my son took and some pics of my high tech solution to keep her foot on the running board.

Thanks again to all.
Mark & Sandy


----------



## Bill W. (Jul 24, 2016)

Mark & Sandy...
So glad to hear things are slowly but surely getting better.
Thoughts and prayers go out to you and by gosh, it looks like it's doing some pretty good stuff.
Hang in there... everyday is another step closer.
Bill


----------



## mcostello (Jul 25, 2016)

Glad to keep up the prayers for You all, it's a small planet and We are all in it together.


----------



## TommyD (Jul 25, 2016)

Small steps......

Glad she is home and on the mend.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 25, 2016)

Faith-- However you see it. Be sensitive to her progress, and to her limits.
Being included, being loved............BLJHB.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 25, 2016)

Our prayers for you and sandy. I pray she is back home with you soon.


----------



## markknx (Jul 26, 2016)

Sandy on the bike for the first time since the Stroke


----------



## markknx (Jul 26, 2016)

The contraption I made up to keep her foot on the floorboard. Riding on the bike is very important to her. She started crying when she thought she would never ride again. I made her a promises that I would get her back on the bike. we have been out 4 times now since she got home. What a lift in her spirits the fist time out.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 27, 2016)

That is so beautiful, dang, now you made the tears flow.  Congratulations! Love the velcro.  Ride safe but keep on  riding.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 27, 2016)

Knees in the breeze is always good for mind and soul. Glad to hear she is doing so well, and kudos to you for being the good man that you are. Cheers, Mike


----------



## markknx (Jul 27, 2016)

Fixed the Video above.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi
So sorry, hope it works out, for you & your wife.
All the best.


----------



## bfd (Nov 6, 2016)

many prayers from California, good recovery. bill


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 6, 2016)

Excellent news!!
Shiny side up!!

Please consider wearing a full face helmet.
Sorry it's the Paramedic speaking. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## HMF (Nov 6, 2016)

God is great!!


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 6, 2016)

Good to you and Sandy riding again. God bless you both.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 7, 2016)

Mark,
I hadn't followed the progress for some time as life had me going for awhile. But After watching the video I am glad Sandy is doing much better. Strokes and aneurysms are nothing to take lightly. They do take time for healing and not always 100% after.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 7, 2016)

Mark,

Delighted things are so much better , This is the sort of good news story which lifts all our spirits , Love and attention has pulled her through the dark days.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad things are going so well. Thanks praying for great things for many of us here.


----------



## markknx (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, I know I haven't up dated lately, But this is the first time I have even been on the forum in a while. with the wife in her condition and my son back in school, work keeping busy and my own heath issue seems I have very little time. many of you may have been following my build of a tool rest for my grinder that started in like Dec. it is still at the same stage it was 6 months ago. Thanks again


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 14, 2016)

Mark, you're just doing things like you should. While it's very nice to have a forum full of sympathetic friends to keep us encouraged, what you have been doing is more important. And just because you haven't been able to visit us certainly doesn't mean we have not kept you in our thoughts. We're just glad that Sandy, with your help and support, is making progress. And thank you for letting us know. Your tool rest project isn't going away....it's just patiently waiting its turn. When the time is right, you'll be able to finish it and we can all share the success you are having through adverse conditions. Keep up the good work, and tell Sandy hello from us!


----------



## markknx (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Tony, Yes I forgot to mention that she is getting better it is just by .001 increments or so it seems. but she is able to move around in her chair and transfer herself from bed to chair and the like. she also handles the stairs really well with the steal handrails I installed. walking though is still an issue as she loses her balance and there is nothing for support. Yes I get the project will wait I was just giving an Idea how little time I have had. Hopefully I will get some pictures up here soon of my new shop I had built. still waiting on the electrician to wire it up, then I have to insulate and dry wall it.

any way thanks again to all.

Mark


----------



## BroRichard (Nov 26, 2016)

markknx said:


> My wife had a very bad stroke on Sunday night, not from a block but from hemorrhaging in the brain. She is still in ICU and has a tube draining fluid from her brain. They have her heavily sedated do to the swelling so we have no idea of how bad the damage is. She is moving her left leg and arm, but not the right. Angiogram scheduled for tomorrow  to look at the blood vessel and see if it needs a coil to prevent further bleeding.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance
> Mark


Praying for you both now.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 26, 2016)

Prayers Sent Over Bro. Richard


----------

